# This site needs https



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

I just exchanged a PM with a spouse that found evidence of Wireshark on their spouses PC. I think this site should institute https. While there are other methods to snoop on your spouse, there is no point in making it easy. 

Also, this site is exchanging passwords and cookie ID's clear text which is its own problem for content and topics that really need a high level of privacy.

If there is a technical or cost based reason not to do this, perhaps consider promoting the use of TOR when there are privacy concerns by the user.


----------

